

1290 Amazon mp3s free (most music) - messel
http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_p_n_feature_browse-b_0?rh=i:digital-music-ss,n:!195211011,n:!251258011,n:318768011,n:334896011,n:334897011,p_n_feature_browse-bin:625151011&bbn=334897011&sort=artistalbumrank&ie=UTF8&qid=1261747020&rnid=625149011

======
mattmaroon
Looking at that song list, it's pretty much the digital equivalent of a lump
of coal in your stocking.

~~~
timdorr
And on top of that, good stuff like Bibio is just a "sampler" song comprised
of clips of their music: [http://www.amazon.com/Ambivalence-Avenue-
Sampler/dp/B002BHW1...](http://www.amazon.com/Ambivalence-Avenue-
Sampler/dp/B002BHW1UC/ref=sr_1_102?ie=UTF8&s=dmusic&qid=1261764897&sr=1-102)

Ambivalence Avenue is a truly stellar album, so it's kind of painful to see it
chopped to bits like that.

------
bcl
That's got to be the biggest collection of crap songs that I've seen since the
last time I dug through the WalMart bargain bin.

------
Poiesis
Is there a convenient script to get these while I spend time with my family?

~~~
keenerd
<http://code.google.com/p/clamz/> perhaps?

------
joubert
[http://joubert.posterous.com/philip-glass-track-from-the-
hou...](http://joubert.posterous.com/philip-glass-track-from-the-hours-
allusion-pl)

~~~
ubernostrum
Well...

After listening a couple times, I'm pretty sure they're not actually the same
set of notes. And even if they were, it's more likely coincidence than not:
the musical effect Glass is going for relies on a particular progression which
just happens to partially overlap a phrase Mahler once used.

Meanwhile, if you want soundtracks which shamelessly quote classical music...

* That awesome sequence in "The Matrix" where Neo's distracted by the woman in the red dress? The soundtrack gives you Rob D's "Clubbed to Death", but that's just the theme from Elgar's "Enigma" variations with a bass line.

* Listen to the score from "Gladiator". Then listen to "Mars" from Holst's "The Planets". In fact, this works with almost any action/war movie.

* Disney does it too: "Once Upon a Dream" from "Sleeping Beauty" is... well, a melody from "Sleeping Beauty" the ballet, by Tchaikovsky.

* A 1950's musical produced a hit song, "Stranger in Paradise". It's a melody from Alexander Borodin's opera "Prince Igor".

etc., etc.

------
Dauntless
Also, you can check out \ <http://www.last.fm/music/+free-music-downloads>

~~~
messel
Sweet Dauntless, I'll add that to my search list. More free Xmas shwag

------
grk
Only in US.

~~~
sant0sk1
I'm in the US so I've never tried, but couldn't you still get at the content
through a US-based HTTP proxy?

~~~
ramchip
If you don't care about legality, all kinds of restrictions go away...

~~~
sant0sk1
Which law would that be breaking? Is it illegal to act like you are located
somewhere that you are not?

~~~
ramchip
Good old copyright law, just like Hulu. If the content producers allowed for
distribution in the US only, getting it from somewhere else is a violation of
the license agreement. Now, I don't think they'll grab the logs from Amazon
and run after you in another country for it...

PS: Somewhat implied but IANAL.

~~~
Frazzydee
It might be a violation of the license agreement between amazon & the content
providers, but you're not violating it yourself.

You really only need to be concerned about whether you're violating the law of
the country you're in. AFAIK, you'd only be committing secondary infringement
in Canada if you sell/rent/redistribute the song.

I don't think using a proxy in this context would be a violation of copyright
law and I wouldn't call it a clear-cut question, so you should really cite
more than "copyright law" as an answer to sant0sk1's question.

------
messel
Merry Christmas HN! It's going to take forever to find all the ones I enjoy. I
dig the get one or two songs free from each artist.

------
tkahn6
The classical music selection is excellent. I just downloaded Moonlight Sonata
movements I and III.

